# Tortoise-box - Anyone have tortoises?



## muddygreymare (31 January 2013)

So, I am looking into getting a tortoise. Obviously will be doing lots of proper research but was wondering if anyone in here had one and had any advice about looking after them etc. 

Have looked at breeds and am thinking about a Herman's Tortoise, does anyone have experience of these? Cute tortoise photos would be a bonus


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

We used to have a tortoise he was a horsfield 

William dick is the guru of all things shell like he has internet and Facebook pages all about tortoise tables diet health and more


----------



## muddygreymare (31 January 2013)

Thank you, I will google him  Oh i've just thought of something, would a dog try to eat/kill a tortoise?! We have a little dog and he's not bothered about most things but would it be an issue?


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Our dogs were ok but our tortoise was bigger and older and wiser lol

I would keep a baby one up a height to be safe....


----------



## vhf (31 January 2013)

We have leopard torts. NOT recommended as a good pet for all but the most dedicated owners with a lot of space and a strong nose - so I think horse folk are more likely than most others! We have a breeding pair, but they are so hard to provide suitable living conditions for that we will only hatch to order from now on. (2 walnut-sized babies currently due to go to someone who's been waiting since last summer!) Wonderful animals, and amazing to breed, but not that easy-care!


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

This is the link to the tortoise group on facebook.......

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/227063067352374/?fref=ts

and this is the link to the internet group......

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/

For all things shelled lol


----------



## Archangel (31 January 2013)

Devonshire Dumpling has tortoise, think her's has his own fridge to hibernate in


----------



## muddygreymare (31 January 2013)

Thanks guys  Have joined the fb group and will have a nosey on that site later. Random question but do they take a long time to grow to 'adult' size?


----------



## vhf (31 January 2013)

Our "yearling" has probably quadrupled in size since he hatched and is women's-fist-sized (although smaller than mine!), his brother is apparently bigger... the parents are probably early/mid teens, and definitely still growing slowly. They grew fastest in the first 6 or so years we had them, but we don't know how old they were when we got them as they were rescues. They are around 12-14 inches long now, and almost as high... (Leopards are a more domed shape than most normal breeds)


----------



## Bearsmum (31 January 2013)

We've had Dougal for over 20 years, he was my OH's family tortoise for more than 20 before that.
I would say he's pretty easy to keep, he has full run of the garden and wanders indoors when the doors are open and the mood takes him, which can make finding him interesting. I pick him a hedgerow for him every morning when I walk the dog and supplement this with some of his favourite foods - strawberries, peas, tomatoes and bean leaves from the garden and sweetcorn just because he loves it.
We did nearly lose him a few years ago when he got mouth rot in hibernation, it cost a fortune at the vets and he had a feeding tube inserted, but to be fair it was only his second visit in over 20 years - I wish I could say the same for the horse.
One thing I would recommend is that you find a local vet who understands reptiles, when Dougal was ill my usual small animal vet was useless.
I've never had a problem with dogs, but Dougal is a fully grown spur thighed tortoise. A friend had a young tortoise and left it where their boxer could get to it, unfortunately there wasn't much left when they found it.
Anyway Dougal.....


----------



## here_i_am (1 February 2013)

I've got 2 leopards too. Awesome little torts. 
I find the shelledwarriors website & forum really helpful & informative. Like HHO for tortoises


----------



## here_i_am (1 February 2013)

Website http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk

 Forum http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum/


----------



## vhf (1 February 2013)

Ha, yes. Very useful website though I don't forum; I have enough to cope with just with HHO!
Baby leopards currently having a mad half-hour so am watching them in case they flip over in their watering hole! Like watching two large walnuts on speed...


----------



## cremedemonthe (1 February 2013)

We have a Hermann tortoise (male), he's approx 50 years old possibly more, we have had him at least 40 years


----------



## muddygreymare (1 February 2013)

CDM you obviously don't have issues with dogs then?  Will check out Shelled Warriors also, thank you  Another question (sorry!), is it better to get a baby one or an adult one if you were a first time tortoise owner?


----------



## TheresaW (2 February 2013)

We have a tortoise we were given a few years ago now. He was 1 of 2, and they got attacked by a dog. The other one got killed and Mr Trott has a few scars on his shell. He wanders around the house and garden terrorising the cats, but they just ignore him or sit on the stairs where he can't get them.


----------



## Karran (2 February 2013)

I have Geronimo! He's a 5 year old Spur Thigh Tortoise who is convinced he can batter down anything in his way. That he's secretly a lion and toes are good hunting sport. He actually sprints to get to them and now he hurts when he bites!
I do recommend the shelled warriors forum and the tortoise trust website for advice
 Oh and that he can climb trees!


----------



## Karran (2 February 2013)

The picture on the left is when we got him, right is just before putting him away to hibernate this year


----------



## muddygreymare (2 February 2013)

That's one talented tortoise   So on the dog front, it'd probably be safer to make sure it was kept in a dog free zone to start with? You guys are all so helpful, i didn't think anyone would have a tortoise on here


----------



## Karran (2 February 2013)

I keep mine what was a guinea pig garden run that I nailed a bit of plywood too for the base. Its starting to get a little small for him now, he spends a lot of time scratching up at the sides so I think I may have to build one from scratch. That's 3ft by 2.






It has a small housing area with a waterproof roof where he tends to go and sleep and sulk and a wire hinged roof, that flips back.

I don't have a dog so it lives on the floor in my back room for now as its the only space big enough, but I imagine it'd be secure enough from dogs as long as they didn't chew random objects.

Just because it always makes me smile  We lost him in the living room for a bit and then the OH found him trapped...


----------



## JLD (3 March 2014)

We have 2 x Spur thighs. They were Nigel and Hannah until Hannah's penis got stuck out and needed a warm soak to go back in. He is now Hector ! They were only big enough to hibernate for a short while this year. They are fine together over winter but need to be separated during the spring and summer or they fight. Also our Labrador quite likes them but finds them a bit scary as they chase her !


----------



## Imogen Rose (3 March 2014)

We have 3 Mediterranean spur thigh ladies, coming 7 in September. If anyone has a spur thigh boy who would like a summer holiday shag-a-thon in Brighton, please drop us a line  
They are still getting their beauty sleep at the moment, but will awake in April for their handsome prince!
The three Labradors all have very different reactions to them. 
Jasper couldn't care less, not a lot bothers him. Lucy is convinced they are dog eating tortoise, and will not be within three feet of one. And Oscar loves licking them... which they don't seem to mind!


----------

